# Undefeated Watch



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

As of today there are eight teams without a loss in Division I. Will keep this post updated as often as possible, probably nightly.

They are:

No. 1 Kansas 10-0 (Next game: Tuesday vs. Cal)
No. 2 Texas 10-0 (Next game: Tuesday vs Michigan State)
No. 3 Kentucky 11-0 (Next game: Monday vs. Drexel. Next challenge: Louisville, Jan. 2)
No. 4 Purdue 10-0 (Next game: Tuesday vs. SIU-Edwardsville. Next challenge: West Virginia, Jan. 1)
No. 5 Syracuse 11-0 (Next game: Tuesday vs. Oakland. Next challenge: Seton Hall, Dec. 29)
No. 6 West Virginia 8-0 (Next game: Wednesday vs. Ole Miss)
No. 19 New Mexico 12-0 (Next game: Wednesday vs. Oral Roberts Next challenge: Texas Tech, Dec. 29)
Missouri State 9-0 (Next game: Dec. Tuesday @ Arkansas. Next challenge: Northern Iowa, Jan. 3)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

willo what about Michigan on Dec 19 for KU's "next challange" they were in top 25 at one point


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

No. 1 Kansas 7-0 (Next game: tonight vs. Radford. Next challenge: Cal, Dec. 22)
No. 2 Texas 7-0 (Next game: Saturday vs. Texas State. Next challenge: UNC, Dec. 19)
No. 3 Villanova 8-0 (Next game: tonight vs. St. Joesph's. Next challenge: @ Temple, Dec. 13)
No. 4 Kentucky 8-0 (Next game: tonight vs. UConn) <b> UK UCONN game seems like a good game </b>
No. 5 Purdue 8-0 (Next game: Saturday @ Alabama. Next challenge: West Virginia, Jan. 1)
No. 6 West Virginia 6-0 (Next game: Saturday @Coppin State. Next challenge: Ole Miss, Dec. 23)
No. 7 Syracuse (Next game: tomorrow vs. Florida) *could b a good game*
No. 10 Florida 8-0 (Next game tomorrow vs. Syracuse)
No. 15 Georgetown 7-0 (Next game: Saturday vs. Washington)
No. 18 UNLV 7-0 (Next game: Saturday vs. Kansas State)
No. 23 Texas Tech 9-0 (Next game: December 19 @Wichita State)*wsu could be a dangerous*
New Mexico 8-0 (Next game: Tonight vs. San Diego. Next challenge: Texas A&M, Dec. 12)
UTEP 5-0 (Next game: Sunday vs. New Mexico State. Next challenge: Ole Miss, Dec. 16)
Seton Hall (Next game: Saturday vs. VMI. Next challenge: Temple, Dec. 29)
Missouri State (Next game: Tonight vs. Tennesse Martin. Next challenge: Northern Iowa, Jan. 3)
Illinois State (Next game: Sunday vs. Niagara. Next challenge: Ohio, Dec. 16)[/QUOTE]


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

UNLV vs. KSU should be interesting as well as Georgetown vs. Washington.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> willo what about Michigan on Dec 19 for KU's "next challange" they were in top 25 at one point


They are 3-3 vs. Division I schools.

I only included teams in I wouldn't consider to be a "bad" loss. Michigan would be a bad loss for Kansas, a complete and total letdown.

That said, losses can happen at any time. I just wanted to point out the next time I thought they were likely to happen, which would not be the Michigan game.

I can overlook them, but I would not suggest Kansas do that.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I remember I used to do this, but have not done so for two or three years, so keep it up Willo.

I consider Michigan one of the top 50 teams on paper (despite how disappointing they are so far), and I would have put them as the next challenge to Kansas. albeit the upset risk is low evem if they are good, so I see your point... but that's as much an element of Kansas.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Teams Highly Likely to Survive into January
Kansas (Temple, Michigan)
Purdue (Alabama)
Villanova (Temple)
Kentucky

Teams Highly Unlikely to Survive into January
UTEP (Ole Miss)
Texas Tech (At Wichita St, At New Mexico)
Seton Hall (West Virginia, Syracuse, Temple)


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

New Mexico escapes with an 82-78 win over San Diego. Not SDSU, but San Diego. They were up 12 with just over a minute remaining, too.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

San Diego is good, I think half the WCC would have a good shot at finishing top 3 in the Pac-10


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

San Diego is really hit or miss. They played New Mexico tough and beat Oklahoma, but they got blown out by Wazzou and Fresno State.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Willo said:


> San Diego is really hit or miss. They played New Mexico tough and beat Oklahoma, but they got blown out by Wazzou and Fresno State.


Yeah true, they have had a difficult schedule so far and have done pretty well.

They faced the top 2 scorers in the nation (Aubrey Coleman, Klay Thompson), Willie Warren and Oklahoma, and a pretty solid New Mexico team.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Teams Highly Likely to Survive into January
> Kansas (Temple, Michigan)
> Purdue (Alabama)
> Villanova (Temple)
> ...


Jan 10 KU at Tenn will be a good game, and could very be KU's only loss heading into the heart of Big 12 season.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Teams Highly Likely to Survive into January
> Kansas (Temple, Michigan)
> Purdue (Alabama)
> Villanova (Temple)
> ...


i am going to be in Wichita on Dec 19 I might try to get to that WSU Tech game


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Florida makes it to 8-0 before losing to Syracuse 85-73. Syracuse was also undefeated at this time. Just 15 teams left.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

San Diego brings back bad memories for me. So does Gardner Webb, VMI, yada yada yada...


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

New Mexico escapes a late run to beat Texas A&M and advance to 10-0 on the season. They are Kentucky are the only two 10-0 teams, though Villanova and Syracuse will both try tomorrow.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Then No. 18 UNLV went 7-0 before losing to Kansas State on Saturday, November 12, 95-80.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Purdue is in trouble


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Willo said:


> Then No. 18 UNLV went 7-0 before losing to Kansas State on Saturday, November 12, 95-80.


that was a good game, kind of surpsie of the winning spread though


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Then-No. 3 Villanova went 9-0 before losing to Temple on December 13, 75-65.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Illinois State went 7-0 before losing to Niagra on December 13th, 76-68.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

UTEP went 5-0 before falling to New Mexico State on Sunday, December 13th, 87-80.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

According to KenPom

NEXT UNDERDOG GAME (50%+ Chance to Lose) / NEXT CHALLENGE (20%+ Chance to Lose)
Texas - (Favoured in All Games) / Jan 18 at Kansas St
Kansas - Feb 8 at Texas / Jan 10 at Tennessee
West Virginia - Jan 1 at Purdue / Dec 26 at Seton Hall
Syracuse - Jan 16 at West Virginia / Dec 29 at Seton Hall
Purdue - Feb 17 at Ohio St / Jan 1 vs West Virginia
New Mexico - Jan 5 at San Diego St / Dec 29 vs Texas Tech
Georgetown - Jan 17 at Villanova / Dec 19 vs Old Dominion
Kentucky - Jan 12 at Florida / Jan 12 at Florida
Texas Tech - Dec 19 at Wichita State / December 19 at Wichita State
Missouri St - Jan 3 at Northern Iowa / December 19 at St. Louis
Seton Hall - Dec 26 vs West Virginia / December 19 vs Temple

Texas Tech and Seton Hall are the most on the hot seat this week. Texas, Kansas and Kentucky are primed to be well undefeated a few weeks into January.










Chances of Staying Undefeated until Conference Tournament
Texas 15.8%
Syracuse 2.2%
Kansas 2.1%
West Virginia 1.4%
Purdue 0.5%
New Mexico 0.5%
Missouri St 0.3%

Georgetown, Kentucky, Texas Tech, Seton Hall (NONE)

Next Likely Loss


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Then No. 12 Georgetown went 8-0 before losing on Saturday Dec. 19 to Old Dominion 61-57


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Then No. 16 Texas Tech went 9-0 before losing on December 19 @ Wichita State, 85-83


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Seton Hall went 8-0 before losing on Dec. 19 vs. Temple, 71-665


----------

